# Copying photos to DVD for playing on home dvd player



## trevorshaw (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi,

I want to copy some photos onto a DVD so that I can show them to friends and family using an ordinary home dvd player. I know there's some software to do this, but I'd like to know if there is and free software, and any advice on how to do this would be much appreciated.

Thanks in anticipation,

Trevor


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Many DVD players of recent make will pick up on the jpg file format and play them as a slide show. That's free.

A good program for creating a more interesting slideshow is Ulead's Pictureshow, which isn't free but you can try it for free and see if it will do what you want. http://www.ulead.com/dps/runme.htm


----------



## trevorshaw (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi fairnooks,

Thanks for your reply. I'm not sure how recent the dvd players are but I'll try using Ulead to see how I get on - it looks as if it will give a better result and $30 is less than other packages.


----------



## ViprXX (May 12, 2007)

As fairnooks stated your dvd player should just start playing your photos in a slideshow. all you need to do is just burn them on a dvd or I believe even a cdr will work. you can download and use a program called CDBurnerXP (I know its called cdburner but it supports dvd's too) which is free to burn your pictures to a dvd or cd.

CDBurnerXP Download page: http://cdburnerxp.se/download


----------



## trevorshaw (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information ViprXX. I've had a quick look at cdburnerxp, it doesn't mention writing images but I'll take a longer look at it later after I've solve my current problem. I'm having connection problems where my Netgear router seems to get "tired" in the late evening and I can't fix it but the next morning it's ok again - until this morning when I had to do a restore on it to get any connection at all. Funny, it was working okay for a couple of months, until the lat week or so . . still this isn't the place for this problem! Thanks again,

Trevor


----------

